# Good places to stay for a couple of weeks



## bill1974 (Jul 9, 2009)

First off let me start by saying hello to all!

I have been reading a lot of the posts here and for the most part everyone seems very helpful and pleasant and I am hoping that this continues today… I am looking to be in Dubai for a couple of weeks here at the end of July first part of August, and was curious if anyone had any recommendations on some reasonable places to stay for this short time? 



Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! 


V/R
Bill


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

bill1974 said:


> First off let me start by saying hello to all!
> 
> I have been reading a lot of the posts here and for the most part everyone seems very helpful and pleasant and I am hoping that this continues today… I am looking to be in Dubai for a couple of weeks here at the end of July first part of August, and was curious if anyone had any recommendations on some reasonable places to stay for this short time?
> 
> ...


Depends on a number of factors?

Which area are you wanting to stay in? how many people? etc....

Provide more details and I can help you...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bill1974 said:


> First off let me start by saying hello to all!
> 
> I have been reading a lot of the posts here and for the most part everyone seems very helpful and pleasant and I am hoping that this continues today… I am looking to be in Dubai for a couple of weeks here at the end of July first part of August, and was curious if anyone had any recommendations on some reasonable places to stay for this short time?
> 
> ...


Could you give us an idea of the area you prefer and your budget?


-


----------



## bill1974 (Jul 9, 2009)

judicious said:


> Depends on a number of factors?
> 
> Which area are you wanting to stay in? how many people? etc....
> 
> Provide more details and I can help you...


Judicioud:

Here is a little more info I hope you can help me out!

I have a friend that will be joining me for a week so at least for the fist week I would like to see if I can find a two bedroom apartment or possibly 2 rooms in a decent hotel. The location is not very important but I would like to be close to everything. 

I would like to maybe do the whole Desert Safari thing and possibly the whole 4X4 Dune riding thing. I was never very impressed by the Emirates Mall thing I am not that much in to the whole Snow thing! I am all about good eats, good drinks, and I am always up for decent music (not so loud I can not even hear myself think music) 

Thanks 
Bill


----------



## bill1974 (Jul 9, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Could you give us an idea of the area you prefer and your budget?
> 
> 
> -


Not really on the whole budget thing I would just like to keep it reasonable if you know what I mean... I am mainly just looking to get out relax and get my mind back in the Game!


Thanks 
Bill


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

bill1974 said:


> Judicioud:
> 
> Here is a little more info I hope you can help me out!
> 
> ...


Check your PM's mate....


----------

